# Phiadelphia- SEPT 26 1nt 2BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Sep 14, 2014)

Need a 2BR preferably near Broomall,Pa..  for Jiu Jitsu Competition on Sat.

PLEASE CALL - 904-403-7019  THX


----------

